# Rangers Next New Manager



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2018)

I see they have appointed a temporary management team to replace the temporary manager.

Some critics say that appointing an inexperienced under 18's coach to replace and experienced under 20's coach is not a very good idea for the next manager.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 2, 2018)

Gerraaard?? Really?

Once upon a time Celtic thought it a good idea to appoint John Barnes as their manager...great player - no managerial experience...and Celtic


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Gerraaard?? Really?

Once upon a time Celtic thought it a good idea to appoint John Barnes as their manager...great player - no managerial experience...and Celtic
		
Click to expand...

I hope Gerrard doesnâ€™t take the job as believe itâ€™s a poor move for him BUT - Barnes first of all wasnâ€™t that bad - wasnâ€™t given that long and also Barnes went in with no managerial experience where as Gerrard has been learning the ropes at a youth level and has games under his belt. 

But he shouldnâ€™t touch the job with a barge pole


----------



## DCB (May 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope Gerrard doesnâ€™t take the job as believe itâ€™s a poor move for him BUT - Barnes first of all wasnâ€™t that bad - wasnâ€™t given that long and also Barnes went in with no managerial experience where as Gerrard has been learning the ropes at a youth level and has games under his belt. 

But he shouldnâ€™t touch the job with a barge pole
		
Click to expand...

Barnes helped with one of the best ever red top headines "Super Cally go ballistic Celtic are atrocious" as Celtic were cuffed by Cally Thistle 3-1 at home


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope Gerrard doesnâ€™t take the job as believe itâ€™s a poor move for him BUT - Barnes first of all wasnâ€™t that bad - wasnâ€™t given that long and also Barnes went in with no managerial experience where as Gerrard has been learning the ropes at a youth level and has games under his belt. 

But he shouldnâ€™t touch the job with a barge pole
		
Click to expand...

All he needs to do is spend a hour or so reading posts on _The Bears Forum _to be found on the _Rangers Media_ website to get a feeling for what Rangers fan think; *how* they think - especially about Celtic - and their expectations of Rangers and a Rangers manager.

Much easier supporting St Johnstone


----------



## virgilvdk (May 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope Gerrard doesnâ€™t take the job as believe itâ€™s a poor move for him BUT -* Barnes first of all wasnâ€™t that bad* - wasnâ€™t given that long and also Barnes went in with no managerial experience where as Gerrard has been learning the ropes at a youth level and has games under his belt. 

But he shouldnâ€™t touch the job with a barge pole
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on, I  know you're very blinkered when it comes to  Liverpool players past and present, but "wasnt that bad" OMG, ROFL, LMFAO, LOL

He is responsible for the supercally headline.... Easily the worst manager in Celtics history.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2018)

DCB said:



			Barnes helped with one of the best ever red top headines "Super Cally go ballistic Celtic are atrocious" as Celtic were cuffed by Cally Thistle 3-1 at home 

Click to expand...

Yep they lost a Cup game against a lower league team - name me a manager who hasnâ€™t 



virgilvdk said:



			Oh come on, I  know you're very blinkered when it comes to  Liverpool players past and present, but "wasnt that bad" OMG, ROFL, LMFAO, LOL

He is responsible for the supercally headline.... Easily the worst manager in Celtics history.
		
Click to expand...


His win percentage was better than the guy he replaced and also other notable managers over that period. Factually you are wrong


----------



## sam85 (May 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep they lost a Cup game against a lower league team - name me a manager who hasnâ€™t 




His win percentage was better than the guy he replaced and also other notable managers over that period. *Factually you are wrong*

Click to expand...

Since when were managers factually rated on their win percentage  :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2018)

sam85 said:



			Since when were managers factually rated on their win percentage  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

When someone says they are easily the worst ever when the stats donâ€™t back that up  

Barnes wasnâ€™t a popular choice at a time when Rangers were dominant - they were going through managers quickly and all of them have roughly the same sort of record but because of the defeat against Inverness and because of his persona he was given the boot , Barnes even had the best start to a Scottish Season for 40 years or something along those lines - there was a good debate on it on the radio the other night.


----------



## Slab (May 2, 2018)

I actually think there's no way SG can lose on this

If the unlikely happens and he turns things round he'd be a hero
If things don't move forward it'll certainly be blamed on budget/board etc etc as is normal for this wackadoodle club in recent years and his reputation is still intact
Either of the above still gives SG experience in a non-competitive senior league (which I'll boldly claim is better than his under 18's experience)

Rangers can (and probably will) lose out big time with him as a managerial appointment but SG can't really fall on his face on this one


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2018)

0-4, 0-5, I wonder if Celtic are winding up their ugly sister for a 0-6 Scottish Cup final.

Re Barnes, he was inexperienced but don't forget he had Dalglieh to advise him. The dream team turned into the nightmare team.


----------



## HowlingGale (May 2, 2018)

Anything that makes either Old Firm team make an utter baws of things is fine by me. &#128514;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			All he needs to do is spend a hour or so reading posts on _The Bears Forum _to be found on the _Rangers Media_ website to get a feeling for what Rangers fan think; *how* they think - especially about Celtic - and their expectations of Rangers and a Rangers manager.

Much easier supporting St Johnstone 

Click to expand...

Jist stay clear o they St Johnstone ultra's.


----------



## sam85 (May 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When someone says they are easily the worst ever when the stats donâ€™t back that up  

Barnes wasnâ€™t a popular choice at a time when Rangers were dominant - they were going through managers quickly and all of them have roughly the same sort of record but because of the defeat against Inverness and because of his persona he was given the boot , Barnes even had the best start to a Scottish Season for 40 years or something along those lines - there was a good debate on it on the radio the other night.
		
Click to expand...


The trouble with stats is there's nearly always a stat to back up any side of an argument.  I'm sure if you were to ask the majority of Celtic fans they'll tell you Barnes was one of, if not the worse manager they've seen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2018)

Question for any Rangers fans, what do they expect of their next manager? How long do you believe it will take before you can genuinely compete with Celtic?

I am interested to see what the expectation is.


----------



## HowlingGale (May 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When someone says they are easily the worst ever when the stats donâ€™t back that up  

Barnes wasnâ€™t a popular choice at a time when Rangers were dominant - they were going through managers quickly and all of them have roughly the same sort of record but because of the defeat against Inverness and because of his persona he was given the boot , Barnes even had the best start to a Scottish Season for 40 years or something along those lines - there was a good debate on it on the radio the other night.
		
Click to expand...

The stats are slightly skewed by the fact that  at the time of Barnes they had the second highest spending power in the league. The managers who he is 'better' than didn't have that luxury. That's why his win percentage was higher. For the position he was in he wasn't a very good manager at all.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			The stats are slightly skewed by the fact that  at the time of Barnes they had the second highest spending power in the league. The managers who he is 'better' than didn't have that luxury. That's why his win percentage was higher. For the position he was in he wasn't a very good manager at all.
		
Click to expand...

You know nothing. He came back to England, managed Tranmere and then................oh yeah, you have a point


----------



## virgilvdk (May 2, 2018)

Ask any Celtic fan who they think thier worst ever mananger was and Barnes will be top of most lists.

"The Stats dont back that up" :rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 2, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jist stay clear o they St Johnstone ultra's.
		
Click to expand...

Led by our chief heid banger Stu Cosgrove (see _Off the Ball_ -  )


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Question for any Rangers fans, what do they expect of their next manager? _How long do you believe it will take before you can genuinely compete with Celtic?_

I am interested to see what the expectation is.
		
Click to expand...

Next season  LOL

Actually - I'll ask my Ibrox season ticket holder brother and niece to see what they think...


----------



## Robster59 (May 2, 2018)

Is part of the reason that Rangers are looking at Gerrard is that for many managers at the moment Rangers is seen as a poisoned chalice.  The club is still in a mess at the moment with so much going on in the background which is why, maybe, more experienced managers look at the job and say "No thanks!"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 2, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Is part of the reason that Rangers are looking at Gerrard is that for many managers at the moment Rangers is seen as a poisoned chalice.  The club is still in a mess at the moment with so much going on in the background which is why, maybe, more experienced managers look at the job and say "No thanks!"
		
Click to expand...

Not much better these days than back in the dark times of 2012.  At least the big house is still open (though it's getting a bit tatty round the edges)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyFXEHp-u-o

Gerrard shouldn't go near Edmiston Drive


----------



## HowlingGale (May 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You know nothing. He came back to England, managed Tranmere and then................oh yeah, you have a point 

Click to expand...

Ha. Didn't know he went to Tranmere. Says it all really. Great, great player but...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Ha. Didn't know he went to Tranmere. Says it all really. Great, great player but...
		
Click to expand...

Played 11, lost 8, won 2, drew 1. Yikes. He went there with Jason McAteer and I suspect the wage bill for those two would have been pretty hefty. You have to win big if you are getting big bucks.


----------



## virgilvdk (May 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep they lost a Cup game against a lower league team - name me a manager who hasnâ€™t 




His win percentage was better than the guy he replaced and also other notable managers over that period. Factually you are wrong
		
Click to expand...

who's  the better managee 
klopp at Liverpool
or
pochetino at spurs


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2018)

Whoever gets the job they are still 3rd choice behind McInnes and Clarke.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2018)

Trying to think of a UK 'star' player who ended up as a league winning manager.

Funnily enough all ex Liverpool players.........Keegan, Souness and Dalgliesh.


----------



## HughJars (May 2, 2018)

Slab said:



			I actually think there's no way SG can lose on this

If the unlikely happens and he turns things round he'd be a hero
If things don't move forward it'll certainly be blamed on budget/board etc etc as is normal for this wackadoodle club in recent years* and his reputation is still intact*
Either of the above still gives SG experience in a non-competitive senior league (which I'll boldly claim is better than his under 18's experience)

Rangers can (and probably will) lose out big time with him as a managerial appointment but SG can't really fall on his face on this one
		
Click to expand...

Err no. You're forgetting, in England, winning in Scotland is something your granny's guide dog could do if you're with Celtic or Attila's mob. If he fails at Sevco, he'll have problems ever getting a job in the most over-rated league in the world.


----------



## HughJars (May 2, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			0-4, 0-5, I wonder if Celtic are winding up their ugly sister for a 0-6 Scottish Cup final.
		
Click to expand...

Even the SFA couldn't pull off that fix. I think the steelmen (hope I can use that word here?) might have an issue there.


----------



## IanM (May 2, 2018)

I wonder if Liverpool's under 18s would beat the current Rangers first team?

The protracted talks will be about three things:

1) Transfer budget
2) Transfer budget
3) Transfer budget


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2018)

I'd have more respect if they repaid the Â£72 million they owe the tax man.


----------



## Foxholer (May 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'd have more respect if they repaid the Â£72 million *they* owe the tax man.
		
Click to expand...

Er...No they don't!

If you don't agree, then kindly define how (the current) Rangers owe that amount!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2018)

Oh deary me..........someone is not happy.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43974234


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2018)

When did the hastilly renamed The Rangers become Rangers again? 

About the same time they gave up their trophy cabinet, and paid off all their debts, I'm guessing.

Thread about to be closed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2018)

King desperately scrambling about for new investors to pay Gerrard's contract conditions.
With his former financial record that will be a tough call.

This will end in tears, and probably a similar outcome to Murray's tenure.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh deary me..........someone is not happy.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43974234

Click to expand...

What's that all about?  Must pop over to see what the Bears are saying on their forum...they'll know

And I've pretty much given up on the The Rangers thing.  They are in such a sorry state it feels cruel to keep kicking - as much as they (as part of the OF) would have dumped the rest of Scottish football for a wider European league - and I suspect still would if they could.  So my sympathies are very limited and they are largely for my bro and niece in their misery as ST holders


----------



## ger147 (May 3, 2018)

Apparently Gerrard has shook hands on a 3 year deal to take over as Rangers manager, due to be confirmed officially tomorrow.


----------



## Val (May 3, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Apparently Gerrard has shook hands on a 3 year deal to take over as Rangers manager, due to be confirmed officially tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Crazy appointment, not what Rangers need just now


----------



## ger147 (May 3, 2018)

Val said:



			Crazy appointment, not what Rangers need just now
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own but I think Gerrard is nuts taking the job.


----------



## Slab (May 4, 2018)

Had a wee smile when a fan said, do they realise they'd be appointing a non-English speaking manager!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2018)

Slab said:



			Had a wee smile when a fan said, do they realise they'd be appointing a non-English speaking manager!  

Click to expand...

and they'll be thinking thsat somehow he'll be able to attract a load of his mates up across the border.  He best tell any interested that it's Glasgow they'll be moving to - and that's not the place with the castle and Thunderbird 3 - and from where they do the real big Hogmany shenanigans

and so from The Bears Den

_there will definitely be a big budget to go with this. Merchandise sales will be up and we will be favourites for the league with even a reasonable start. It must be remembered exactly how s***e the scum are. That's why they are s****ing it right now.  _

but not all of that mind

_Ah well. An unbelievable gamble based on promises from a proven liar. I really hope it works out but i just don't think it will. _


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2018)

I wonder if Phil Thompson will become a Rangers fan now, he always has the brownest of noses when talking about Steeevie Gerraard &#128514;


----------



## Kellfire (May 4, 2018)

A hateful team with a hateful manager. Excellent.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			A hateful team with a hateful manager. Excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Quite sad that you â€œhateâ€ someone yet donâ€™t know him 

Sad to hate someone based on what team they played for.


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Quite sad that you â€œhateâ€ someone yet donâ€™t know him 

Sad to hate someone based on what team they played for.
		
Click to expand...

He isnâ€™t saying he hates them.
You should change your forum name to LiverJudgePhil.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 4, 2018)

Well Young Stevie has history in stopping Brendan Rodgers winning the title ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Sorry lads, couldnâ€™t resist

Interesting appointment with risks for both Sides
Be interesting to see how much he gets to spend and if he spends wisely.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 4, 2018)

Whilst I do think its a touch early for him, I dont see anything but a learning chance for him. Having been a 1 club man, it wont do him any harm to be at a different club with different expectations and chances. 
It also wouldnt surprise me if he consulted Klopp and both agreed it would be good for him, and who knows what might happen in the future.


----------



## User101 (May 4, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Whilst I do think its a touch early for him, I dont see anything but a learning chance for him. Having been a 1 club man, it wont do him any harm to be at a different club with different expectations and chances. 
It also wouldnt surprise me if he consulted Klopp and both agreed it would be good for him, and who knows what might happen in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Speaks a man who sounds like he has no idea what the Rangers job is.

 Different expectations you say ?? What exactly do you think that might be at Rangers ? Septic running away with the league and everything else every year, heading for 10 in a row, I think Stevie G has no idea what he's let himself in for, this isn't the Grahame Souness era of a bottomless pit of money you know. 

I like SG but I can see this being nothing but damaging for his career.


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

A four year deal!!!!!!

I really am dumstruck at this, who in their right minds gives a rookie manager a 4 year deal, regardless of which club?????


----------



## IanM (May 4, 2018)

When I worked in Glasgow I was shocked abut how daft normally decent folk became when it came to talking "Old Firm."  

Will be a useful learning step for Gerrard... and Rangers needed a name.  

But none of this resolves the underlying issues of Club Football is in north of the Border.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 4, 2018)

Win/Win for Gerrard.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 4, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Speaks a man who sounds like he has no idea what the Rangers job is.

 Different expectations you say ?? What exactly do you think that might be at Rangers ? Septic running away with the league and everything else every year, heading for 10 in a row, I think Stevie G has no idea what he's let himself in for, this isn't the Grahame Souness era of a bottomless pit of money you know. 

I like SG but I can see this being nothing but damaging for his career.
		
Click to expand...

Yes different expectations. Scottish footy is all about Celtic beating Rangers, and vice versa. Likewise the sheer hatred of the fans of the others. Religous bigotry gone bonkers, and only summounted by ISIS.
SG will learn a lot.


----------



## Robster59 (May 4, 2018)

Maybe a few players on loan from Liverpool?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

I expect Gerrard isnâ€™t daft when taking the job , he would have spoken to Klopp first of all and also there would have been assurances given towards the level of investment he will be given which is good could well help him bring in some players that would improve the team. 

It will be down to how long people will give him and what will be the expectations set - but even if it didnâ€™t work out I donâ€™t tbink it will damage any future roles. Good luck to him as I thinks itâ€™s a very hard job to take straight away but others have done it and done well


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Maybe a few players on loan from Liverpool?
		
Click to expand...

Paid for by who?


----------



## User101 (May 4, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			YScottish footy is all about Celtic beating Rangers, and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...


No it's not, it may be for the ugly sisters but don't brand the rest of Scottish football as being all about them.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 4, 2018)

Cabby said:



			No it's not, it may be for the ugly sisters but don't brand the rest of Scottish football as being all about them.
		
Click to expand...

Why not, and if it isn't why is it only ever them 2 talked about for the title?
It's no different to the Bundesliga being dominated by Bayern or many other "smaller" top flights around Europe where is mainly 1 or 2 clubs that win every year. 
It's only the EPL, Italian top flight and to a  lesser degree the Spanish top flight that you get a much greater number of possible winners. Having a top team is cyclical, but in Scottish footy it isnt. That isn't good for their game or those youre trying to entice to take interest in.


----------



## IanM (May 4, 2018)

Val said:



			Paid for by who?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't expect Gerrard to have signed without assurances of cash to buy some decent players, or at least (in essence) to start using Rangers as Liverpool's youth team! 

It is important that something changes to make it a two horse race, rather than a one horse race.  I thought Brendan Rogers recent comments were odd, as in 10 years if he says he won "x" consecutive Scottish titles, the reply would cause offence/humour (delete as approp.)  The gulf is so vast, it's pointless.


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why not, and if it isn't why is it only ever them 2 talked about for the title?
It's no different to the Bundesliga being dominated by Bayern or many other "smaller" top flights around Europe where is mainly 1 or 2 clubs that win every year. 
It's only the EPL, Italian top flight and to a  lesser degree the Spanish top flight that you get a much greater number of possible winners. Having a top team is cyclical, but in Scottish footy it isnt. That isn't good for their game or those youre trying to entice to take interest in.
		
Click to expand...

Probably in the same way only 2 ever get talked about in England for the title and this year in particular it was more of a runaway than the Scottish Premiership


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			I wouldn't expect Gerrard to have signed without assurances of cash to buy some decent players, or at least (in essence) to start using Rangers as Liverpool's youth team! 

It is important that something changes to make it a two horse race, rather than a one horse race.  I thought Brendan Rogers recent comments were odd, as in 10 years if he says he won "x" consecutive Scottish titles, the reply would cause offence/humour (delete as approp.)  The gulf is so vast, it's pointless.
		
Click to expand...

Take Celtic aside for 1 second and look at the fight for second and how close they are to Celtic this season. It's been more competitive than people give credit for. 13 points separate 1st and 4th with 3 separating 2nd and 4th.

Yes Celtic are by far and away the top side and yes someone needs to step up BUT that isn't Celtics fault, they can only play what is put in front of them


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

The Scottish Prem is either only ever a one team league or two league team - no one outside the Old Firm has won the title since 84 ? Or was it 85 - 23 years now - it goes through a period of Rangers winning it year after year then Celtic year after year 

In the same period i believe it is 10 different teams for the English Title. 

Next year the talk will again be about 4 maybe 5 teams with a chance - in Scotland the talk will be about 1 with maybe the other old firm having a bit of talk - I donâ€™t tbink there is a league in Europe where is so heavily weighted towards 2 clubs over the years - I think it takes something extraordinary to take it away from those two - a special bunch of players or a one in a million manager 

There is prob nothing that can change it outside those two - no other team has the platform they do even if a team suddenly had a oil billionaire arrive 

To make the league a bit more competitive and to prob also help Celtic in Europe is having a strong Rangers - whilst it doesnâ€™t help the other clubs it might make the league a bit more than a stroll for Celtic


----------



## IanM (May 4, 2018)

Val said:



			isn't Celtics fault, they can only play what is put in front of them
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely correct. But that doesn't make for interesting competition...eventually folk get bored.   Hence the paucity of TV money in Scotland

I wonder how long before the overseas Billionaires funding the English Premier have a chat and say why have our teams in the UK?  Lets move our "franchises" (coughs) to China, Saudi etc etc etc    Daft?  I wonder?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			Absolutely correct. But that doesn't make for interesting competition...eventually folk get bored.   Hence the paucity of TV money in Scotland

I wonder how long before the overseas Billionaires funding the English Premier have a chat and say why have our teams in the UK?  Lets move our "franchises" (coughs) to China, Saudi etc etc etc    Daft?  I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting thoughts, but China has brought in caps for wages and player fees along with foriegn player numbers as they want to improve the local talent and win a World Cup. All laudable aims and targets, but you cant have outside investment and help with a centrally State controlled system.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			Absolutely correct. But that doesn't make for interesting competition...eventually folk get bored.   Hence the paucity of TV money in Scotland

I wonder how long before the overseas Billionaires funding the English Premier have a chat and say why have our teams in the UK?  Lets move our "franchises" (coughs) to China, Saudi etc etc etc    Daft?  I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

You only have to look at the issues caused when Wimbledon moved to MK to see moving a team I donâ€™t expect to ever happen - those countries you mention already have high paid league but they donâ€™t have the worldwide appeal of the Prem. They have already got footholds in the Middle East and Far East and even the US using Pre season and the multi million deals with Sky


----------



## IanM (May 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You only have to look at the issues caused when Wimbledon moved to MK to see moving a team I donâ€™t expect to ever happen -
		
Click to expand...

But it happened.  

What is more likely is them moving the money, and the players follow that.  (as happened with Italy)  State control in China is a big barrier, until they suss their is cash and prestige to be gained.

The IPL in Cricket is a great example of this!  Where are the top players right now?


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Scottish Prem is either only ever a one team league or two league team - no one outside the Old Firm has won the title since 84 ? Or was it 85 - 23 years now - it goes through a period of Rangers winning it year after year then Celtic year after year 

In the same period i believe it is 10 different teams for the English Title. 

Next year the talk will again be about 4 maybe 5 teams with a chance - in Scotland the talk will be about 1 with maybe the other old firm having a bit of talk - I donâ€™t tbink there is a league in Europe where is so heavily weighted towards 2 clubs over the years - I think it takes something extraordinary to take it away from those two - a special bunch of players or a one in a million manager 

There is prob nothing that can change it outside those two - no other team has the platform they do even if a team suddenly had a oil billionaire arrive 

To make the league a bit more competitive and to prob also help Celtic in Europe is having a strong Rangers - whilst it doesnâ€™t help the other clubs it might make the league a bit more than a stroll for Celtic
		
Click to expand...

4 or 5 teams won't have a chance, at best its 3, City Utd and Chelsea, the same as every year


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			Absolutely correct. But that doesn't make for interesting competition...eventually folk get bored.   Hence the paucity of TV money in Scotland

I wonder how long before the overseas Billionaires funding the English Premier have a chat and say why have our teams in the UK?  Lets move our "franchises" (coughs) to China, Saudi etc etc etc    Daft?  I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't disagree with any of that


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			When I worked in Glasgow I was shocked abut how daft normally decent folk became when it came to talking "Old Firm."  

Will be a useful learning step for Gerrard... and Rangers needed a name.  

But none of this resolves the underlying issues of Club Football is in north of the Border.
		
Click to expand...

How do you square that to the fact that attendance figures at Scotland league games are now the highest they have ever been.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			But it happened.  

What is more likely is them moving the money, and the players follow that.  (as happened with Italy)  State control in China is a big barrier, until they suss their is cash and prestige to be gained.

The IPL in Cricket is a great example of this!  Where are the top players right now?
		
Click to expand...

The players play all over the world in T20 but I donâ€™t tbink itâ€™s sometbing that can be compared 

The Prem league has the biggest exposure around the world - Serie A lost it all when they had the corruption issues and the money left - with the Prem deals still hitting big numbers then it will be there - people have been talking about the money moving or bursting for a decade now and it still doesnâ€™t happen. 

Do you really see the Chinese league having the same appeal ? Itâ€™s a league that threw loads of money at it early on and then it hit issues straight away and the one thing it doesnâ€™t have is - The CL , thatâ€™s massive around the world and the appeal for that is prob bigger than any other league bar the Prem


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

Val said:



			4 or 5 teams won't have a chance, at best its 3, City Utd and Chelsea, the same as every year
		
Click to expand...

Yet Leicester won , Spurs getting close , Liverpool will improve - next year when it starts there will be 5 at the very least teams in with a great chance - in Scotland it will be one


----------



## User101 (May 4, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why not, and if it isn't why is it only ever them 2 talked about for the title?
It's no different to the Bundesliga being dominated by Bayern or many other "smaller" top flights around Europe where is mainly 1 or 2 clubs that win every year. 
It's only the EPL, Italian top flight and to a  lesser degree the Spanish top flight that you get a much greater number of possible winners. Having a top team is cyclical, but in Scottish footy it isnt. That isn't good for their game or those youre trying to entice to take interest in.
		
Click to expand...

Are you having a laugh ? With the exception of Leicester recently it's been the same two or three teams winning the Premiership, Real or Barcelona every year in Spain, but going back to what I quoted, Scottish football is NOT all about the ugly sisters, they would like you to think that, so would the media, in fact if you asked every supporter from the rest of the clubs they would love them to play down in Englandshire, they are vile, both of them in equal measures.


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet Leicester won , Spurs getting close , Liverpool will improve - next year when it starts there will be 5 at the very least teams in with a great chance - in Scotland it will be one
		
Click to expand...

Leicester did and I think everyone would agree it was a freak season. Spurs haven't been close and neither have Arsenal or Liverpool. I'd bet my last coin the winner will be one of the 3 I mentioned


----------



## IanM (May 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			How do you square that to the fact that attendance figures at Scotland league games are now the highest they have ever been.
		
Click to expand...

Ever been?   Not according to the sites I've just googled.  

Although there was an article say Scotland had the highest average per capita football attendances in Europe


----------



## User101 (May 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet Leicester won , Spurs getting close , Liverpool will improve - next year when it starts there will be 5 at the very least teams in with a great chance - in Scotland it will be one
		
Click to expand...

What utter nonsense, Spurs, remind everyone the last time they won a title ? I can't see Liverpool challenging for the tit;e either. You lot are deluded down there if you think there will be 5 challenging for the title, City plus possibly one other, not really much different from Scotland is it or Spain or Germany for that matter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

Cabby said:



			What utter nonsense, Spurs, remind everyone the last time they won a title ? I can't see Liverpool challenging for the tit;e either. You lot are deluded down there if you think there will be 5 challenging for the title, City plus possibly one other, not really much different from Scotland is it or Spain or Germany for that matter.
		
Click to expand...

Scotland its 1 - thats it no one else but just one , when was the last time any other club even made some sort of challenge beyond Celtic over the last 8/9 years - at times they have won by 30 points ! - this year at the moment its 10 points which is the closet for a while i suspect but even then did any team ever really challenge Celtic - since Rangers got relegated was there ever any other team that seriously challenged for the title ?

Even those other leagues whilst they have the historic strong teams other teams have come through and won the league. 

6 different winners over the past 20 years in Spain , 6 in Germany , 7 in England 

2 in Scotland - no one else gets a look in beyond the Old Firm - 1984 the last time a team outside the Old Firm - and does anyone ever see another team seriously challenging those two in the foreseable future


----------



## User62651 (May 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Scotland its 1 - thats it no one else but just one , when was the last time any other club even made some sort of challenge beyond Celtic over the last 8/9 years - at times they have won by 30 points ! - this year at the moment its 10 points which is the closet for a while i suspect but even then did any team ever really challenge Celtic - since Rangers got relegated was there ever any other team that seriously challenged for the title ?

Even those other leagues whilst they have the historic strong teams other teams have come through and won the league. 

6 different winners over the past 20 years in Spain , 6 in Germany , 7 in England 

2 in Scotland - no one else gets a look in beyond the Old Firm - *1984 *the last time a team outside the Old Firm
		
Click to expand...

Ahem......1985 I think, my team as well as 1984! We (Aberdeen) ran Celtic quite close 3 year ago too and took the race to the last game in 1991 as well but I take your point, has been generally a one horse race since 2012 and 2 horses for 20 years before that, as a fan you get your head around it, similar I imagine if you're a Newcastle or Everton or Southampton fan - you sort of know you wont win anything too, doesn't stop people wanting to watch and follow their team and hope for decent cup runs.


----------



## User101 (May 4, 2018)

I couldn't give a feck about Scotland, it's not like I'm trying to defend it but it's all in proportion, they are two biggest clubs up here, what else would you expect, how many small clubs have won championships other side of Leicester recently...hmmm....let me think...err....hang on....nope, you got me there. 

So what if it's only one club up here, it's only 2 or 3 clubs down there. You have a less competitive league than Scotland, how many points clear are City ?? One horse race, much like Scotland funnily enough or Germany or Spain to a lesser degree, stop kidding yourself on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Ahem......1985 I think, my team as well as 1984! We (Aberdeen) ran Celtic quite close 3 year ago too and took the race to the last game in 1991 as well but I take your point, has been generally a one horse race since 2012 and 2 horses for 20 years before that, as a fan you get your head around it, similar I imagine if you're a Newcastle or Everton or Southampton fan - you sort of know you wont win anything too, doesn't stop people wanting to watch and follow their team and hope for decent cup runs.
		
Click to expand...

When my Dad was stationed in Buchan from 82 -86 we all took a little shine to Aberdeen - the schools around where buzzing about their UEFA Cup run especially when they beat Bayern was it ? Semis or quarters and the team at the time was just superb but then they all left to go to various teams. It would be great if a team like Aberdeen or any of the Edinburgh teams gave the Old Firm a really good go but it must be so hard doing it with prob a tenth of what Celtic can work with in regards facilities and funds. But ill always keep an eye out for Aberdeens results.


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

Phil you are correct that Scotland currently a one horse league and in the last 20 years a 2 horse league, from a league of 12. 

You are however mistaken if you think in England it's any more than a 2 or 3 horse race. I cannot remember the last time more than 2 teams had a realistic chance to win the league in England with 10 games to go. The EPL is not as competitive at the top end as people think.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 4, 2018)

Val said:



			Phil you are correct that Scotland currently a one horse league and in the last 20 years a 2 horse league, from a league of 12. 

You are however mistaken if you think in England it's any more than a 2 or 3 horse race. I cannot remember the last time more than 2 teams had a realistic chance to win the league in England with 10 games to go. The EPL is not as competitive at the top end as people think.
		
Click to expand...

Each season may end with only two teams. But if we use the last 20 years, the two last standing each season has still varied quite regularly. 

Realistically Iâ€™d expect it to continue with UTD City and Chelsea. But over time, Arsenal, Liverpool and spurs have challenged


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 4, 2018)

Here is a wee teaser for all the experts [cough] of Scottish Fitba. Nae googleing.

How many different teams have won the Scottish Cup in the last 10 years ?


----------



## User101 (May 4, 2018)

Celtic/Utd/St Johnstone/Cally jags/Rangers/Hibs/Hearts, I bet most wouldn't get St Jonhstone or the cally jags


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

Not sure what the Scottish Cup has to do with it - itâ€™s a Cup Comp which always throws up different winners 

Looking at this all in a different way

Tonight driving home all the talk on 5 live and talksport all the talk is about Scottish Football - and itâ€™s no doubt around Europe - the reason why - Gerrard , he was a massive player in Europe and worldwide and now him getting the job has created a massive interest in whatâ€™s going to happen - that must be good for the league. He may well attract more viewers and sponsors to Rangers to start with and if he does well to the league as a whole 

This could be a very good thing for Scottish Football


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

It's created a media frenzy for sure but that's all it is. Talking starts on the park


----------



## HowlingGale (May 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When my Dad was stationed in Buchan from 82 -86 we all took a little shine to Aberdeen - the schools around where buzzing about their UEFA Cup run especially when they beat Bayern was it ? Semis or quarters and the team at the time was just superb but then they all left to go to various teams. It would be great if a team like Aberdeen or any of the Edinburgh teams gave the Old Firm a really good go but it must be so hard doing it with prob a tenth of what Celtic can work with in regards facilities and funds. But ill always keep an eye out for Aberdeens results.
		
Click to expand...

Ahem. Cup winners cup. &#128512; That team was an absolute stonker. Would walk the league now by about 50 points. 

Anyway can't remember how long it was possibly 8 years ago that Hearts split the old firm and ran Celtic very close. 

Also why it's been on talk sport etc is that Rangers are a massive club, as much as it pains me to say it, and they've just appointed an unproven English manager. Disaster waiting to happen. 

I'd have preferred it if both the old firm had gone to England rather than bringing an English manager here. That would have been the best thing for Scottish football.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Ahem. Cup winners cup. ðŸ˜€ That team was an absolute stonker. Would walk the league now by about 50 points. 

Anyway can't remember how long it was possibly 8 years ago that Hearts split the old firm and ran Celtic very close. 

Also why it's been on talk sport etc is that Rangers are a massive club, as much as it pains me to say it, and they've just appointed an unproven English manager. Disaster waiting to happen. 

I'd have preferred it if both the old firm had gone to England rather than bringing an English manager here. That would have been the best thing for Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Cup Winners - 

Iâ€™m not sure if it will be a disaster tbh - he is going to be backed by them , he isnâ€™t the first English manager they have taken as their first job , I donâ€™t think people will expect him to win the league first season which will give him a bit of time , I think he will get a few of the better young players from Liverpool 

As for Celtic and Rangers leaving to English football - donâ€™t see it ever happening .

But I do think there should be a Cup between the two leagues instead by of maybe the league cup ?


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry Cup Winners - 

Iâ€™m not sure if it will be a disaster tbh - he is going to be backed by them , he isnâ€™t the first English manager they have taken as their first job , I donâ€™t think people will expect him to win the league first season which will give him a bit of time , I think he will get a few of the better young players from Liverpool 

As for Celtic and Rangers leaving to English football - donâ€™t see it ever happening .
		
Click to expand...

So which English manager went to Rangers as his first managerial job?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2018)

Val said:



			It's created a media frenzy for sure but that's all it is. Talking starts on the park
		
Click to expand...

What's the initial expectations of him up there Val?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

Val said:



			So which English manager went to Rangers as his first managerial job?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies I thought it was Warburtona first managerial role and he came from coaching 

Listening to a lot of the guys speaking both on talksport and they all dismissed the instant dooming of Gerrard going there 

It could well be exactly what Scottish Football needs and exactly what Celtic needs


----------



## Val (May 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Apologies I thought it was Warburtona first managerial role and he came from coaching 

Listening to a lot of the guys speaking both on talksport and they all dismissed the instant dooming of Gerrard going there 

It could well be exactly what Scottish Football needs and exactly what Celtic needs
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so, he's got 3 season's to stop the inevitable 10 in a row happening. I don't see it stopping anytime soon. Celtic stopped Rangers doing it with a very shrewd Dutch man and a signing no one thought would have become a legend in Henrik Larsson, I don't think Gerrard has that experience and yes he could get lucky signing wise but a signing like Larsson was to Celtic would cost over Â£10m and Rangers can't spend Â£1m


----------



## User101 (May 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What's the initial expectations of him up there Val?
		
Click to expand...


Not to get them relegated, cause they certainly ain't gonna win anything.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2018)

Val said:



			Maybe so, he's got 3 season's to stop the inevitable 10 in a row happening. I don't see it stopping anytime soon. Celtic stopped Rangers doing it with a very shrewd Dutch man and a signing no one thought would have become a legend in Henrik Larsson, I don't think Gerrard has that experience and yes he could get lucky signing wise but a signing like Larsson was to Celtic would cost over Â£10m and Rangers can't spend Â£1m
		
Click to expand...

He wouldnâ€™t go there if he hasnâ€™t been given any financial backing from somewhere - and whilst itâ€™s his first job his name is still massive in football and over the last decade or so a good number of players have taken high profile jobs and been able to attract players - can see a decent amount of players wanting to play for both Rangers and him. Plus whatâ€™s also not been mentioned is the guy he hasnâ€™t brought in to help him and I reckon someone like Evans may well also help out. 

But there is going to be a lot of interest on the league in the coming season which can only be good for the league 

Did Souness win in his first season as manager ? Who knows also with the chance that Rodgers may leave


----------



## ger147 (May 4, 2018)

Rangers are still losing money year on year and getting by on "soft" loans from a few members of the Rangers board.

Will be interesting to see where the cash is gonna come from to re-build the squad in an attempt to close the gap to Celtic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2018)

As a neutral, it seems a very big decision on behalf of the club and Gerrard. Certainly a big job to take on as your first role and you only have to look at Valencia to see that having a successful career is not guaranteed to make the transition a smooth one especially in a different league. Do Rangers have any cash at all for signings? If not, or not much it seems a big ask to expect him to break the Celtic dominance and how far behind are the likes of Hibs or Aberdeen as being the biggest contenders and do they themselves have the cash to invest next season?


----------



## HughJars (May 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			How do you square that to the fact that attendance figures at Scotland league games are now the highest they have ever been.
		
Click to expand...

Dinna you be coming in here with facts min! The English know everything about Scottish fitba don't ya know? Never watch it or follow it, but that's never stopped them lording it over any other subject, why should fitba be any different. 

Anyway, sure the atillas will be lapping up the confidence their man shows here 
https://twitter.com/gibbygibbo1/status/992535786888286209?s=19


----------



## HowlingGale (May 5, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Dinna you be coming in here with facts min! The English know everything about Scottish fitba don't ya know? Never watch it or follow it, but that's never stopped them lording it over any other subject, why should fitba be any different. 

Anyway, sure the atillas will be lapping up the confidence their man shows here 
https://twitter.com/gibbygibbo1/status/992535786888286209?s=19

Click to expand...

Ha ha. They've not got a clue what they're saying to each other.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2018)

I wonder if they'll start selling L'pool & Rangers half & half scarves outside Anfield next home game :lol:

I personally think SG will attract players himself, just like when Hoddle got us playing football and ask Ruud to join us and he them in-turn attracted players, and the rest is history as they say.  It all has to start somewhere, again, and I think this appointment could be the start of a rising of the phoenix for Rangers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Dinna you be coming in here with facts min! The English know everything about Scottish fitba don't ya know? Never watch it or follow it, but that's never stopped them lording it over any other subject, why should fitba be any different. 

Anyway, sure the atillas will be lapping up the confidence their man shows here 
https://twitter.com/gibbygibbo1/status/992535786888286209?s=19

Click to expand...

Shame that itâ€™s just nothing but a load of religious nonsense in that thread - quite sad that even the fans of the club he has just took over are bringing it up - what a sad pathetic state of affairs. Got a great chance to improve things but I have no doubt there will always be some who bring up religion or what nationality he is - quite pathetic.


----------



## User101 (May 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			what a sad pathetic state of affairs.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much sums up Scottish futba


----------



## Val (May 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			I wonder if they'll start selling L'pool & Rangers half & half scarves outside Anfield next home game :lol:

I personally think SG will attract players himself, just like when Hoddle got us playing football and ask Ruud to join us and he them in-turn attracted players, and the rest is history as they say.  It all has to start somewhere, again, and I think this appointment could be the start of a rising of the phoenix for Rangers.

View attachment 24920

Click to expand...

There is a key difference there and it starts with M and ends in ONEY

Rangers haven't got the finance available to pay Premier League or even Championship stars the wages they'll expect unless they are happy with Â£10-Â£15k a week.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not sure what the Scottish Cup has to do with it - itâ€™s a Cup Comp which always throws up different winners
		
Click to expand...

From the man who persistently says that Celtic and Rangers dominate Scottish football.:lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			From the man who persistently says that Celtic and Rangers dominate Scottish football.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s because they do - simple as that , do you really think that they donâ€™t ? I know you struggle at times but surely you are not that daft to think that they donâ€™t dominate Scottish football and have done for decades


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s because they do - simple as that , do you really think that they donâ€™t ? I know you struggle at times but surely you are not that daft to think that they donâ€™t dominate Scottish football and have done for decades
		
Click to expand...

Over the same period six  clubs have won the FA Cup whilst four (inc: Leicester's one-off) have won the Premier League. 

So it is true to say that Cup competitions tend to produce a wider range of winners.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			From the man who persistently says that Celtic and Rangers dominate Scottish football.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Even if you count the Scottish Cup, I am unsure how you can claim the biggot brothers don't or haven't dominated Scottish Football and either will continue to do so.
The cup has been contested 131 times or there abouts, 25 teams have won it. Rangers and Celtic share 70 of those wins. 23 other teams have 61 wins COMBINED, now for those in lala land (Troon to everyone else) 70 is a bigger number than 61. 37 Celtic wins (38 by the end of this season) and 33 for Rangers with the nearest alsoran being Queens Park with a paltry (by comparison) 10 wins.

Now I'm not sure how you define dominance but add those FACTS (as you like to let them get in the way of a good story it seems) to the league dominance then what does that spell out to you?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Over the same period six  clubs have won the FA Cup whilst four (inc: Leicester's one-off) have won the Premier League. 

So it is true to say that Cup competitions tend to produce a wider range of winners.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Arsenal and Chelsea dominated during that period 60% win rate compared to the Ugly Sisters 50%. [better add a winky man to that ]


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2018)

GreiginFife said:



			Even if you count the Scottish Cup, I am unsure how you can claim the biggot brothers don't or haven't dominated Scottish Football and either will continue to do so.
The cup has been contested 131 times or there abouts, 25 teams have won it. Rangers and Celtic share 70 of those wins. 23 other teams have 61 wins COMBINED, now for those in lala land (Troon to everyone else) 70 is a bigger number than 61. 37 Celtic wins (38 by the end of this season) and 33 for Rangers with the nearest alsoran being Queens Park with a paltry (by comparison) 10 wins.

Now I'm not sure how you define dominance but add those FACTS (as you like to let them get in the way of a good story it seems) to the league dominance then what does that spell out to you?
		
Click to expand...

We were talking about the last 10 years. When Rangers and Celtic combined only won 50% of the finals.
50% is not domination in my la la land.
League is a different story, I am not disputing that.

Your ancient records seems to include the original Rangers team......Do their wins still count.?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We were talking about the last 10 years. When Rangers and Celtic combined only won 50% of the finals.
50% is not domination in my la la land.
League is a different story, I am not disputing that.

Your ancient records seems to include the original Rangers team......Do their wins still count.?
		
Click to expand...

Surely the original discussion was about their dominance of Scottish football in general. Not just one format? Id say 5 cups and 10 leagues in 10 years is as dominant as you'll get elsewhere.....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We were talking about the last 10 years. When Rangers and Celtic combined only won 50% of the finals.
50% is not domination in my la la land.
League is a different story, I am not disputing that.

Your ancient records seems to include the original Rangers team......Do their wins still count.?
		
Click to expand...

So 2 teams out of 12 winning 50% over 10 years isnt "domination"? 2 winning 5 against 8 winning the remaining 5 looks like domination to me.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Surely the original discussion was about their dominance of Scottish football in general. Not just one format? Id say 5 cups and 10 leagues in 10 years is as dominant as you'll get elsewhere.....
		
Click to expand...

It was, but I was posting about the last 10 years Scottish cup results when there were seven different winners in ten years.
Highlighting that it was not all Celtic and Rangers dominated.

Some folk have jumped to their own agenda [weird that :lol:] from my reply to LP.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It was, but I was posting about the last 10 years Scottish cup results when there were seven different winners in ten years.
Highlighting that it was not all Celtic and Rangers dominated.

Some folk have jumped to their own agenda [weird that :lol:] from my reply to LP.
		
Click to expand...

Most people acknowledge that cups can be more random. Not always, but i'd imagine that there have been more separate cup winners in all top leagues (and Scottish) than there have league winners. So whilst you raised a point, i don't see it's relevance to the discussion.


----------



## Val (May 5, 2018)

Celtic and Rangers have dominated Scottish football since the mid 60's with only 3 (maybe 4) titles going elsewhere since Celtic began their first 9 in a row run.

Anyone who thinks different is deluded, in the same way that anyone thinks the EPL has 5 genuine contenders for their title


----------



## HampshireHog (May 5, 2018)

Rangers folly is BT sport viewers gain.

Hope he is more inspiring in the dressing room than he is as a pundit.

Great player, insipid pundit, untried manager.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2018)

Val said:



			There is a key difference there and it starts with M and ends in ONEY

Rangers haven't got the finance available to pay Premier League or even Championship stars the wages they'll expect unless they are happy with Â£10-Â£15k a week.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, this is well before Roman and some top players came on a free so you could pay a top wage as you had no initial purchase.


----------



## Val (May 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			Not necessarily, this is well before Roman and some top players came on a free so you could pay a top wage as you had no initial purchase.
		
Click to expand...

You are kinda making my point, Rangers cannot afford top players wages regardless of any fee. The annual turnover at Rangers is Â£30m and are losing money year on year already without paying top cash.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2018)

The biggest problem will be the expctations from the fans. 

The other worry is he'll be learning on the job andim sure those rangers fans won't be so sympathetic should results not go there way.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 6, 2018)

I loved the comment from some alleged pundit who stated 'Gerrard must make an immediate impact at Rangers like Rogers did with Celtic.'

If I remember correctly Rogers 'early impact' was a CL qualifier defeat from a team from Lichtenstein.


----------



## Val (May 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I loved the comment from some alleged pundit who stated 'Gerrard must make an immediate impact at Rangers like Rogers did with Celtic.'

If I remember correctly Rogers 'early impact' was a CL qualifier defeat from a team from Lichtenstein.
		
Click to expand...

You don't remember correctly


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 6, 2018)

Val said:



			You don't remember correctly
		
Click to expand...

:lol: You are sooooooooo right, another tax exile zone Gibraltar. :whoo:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 7, 2018)

Val said:



			There is a key difference there and it starts with M and ends in ONEY

Rangers haven't got the finance available to pay Premier League or even Championship stars the wages they'll expect unless they are happy with Â£10-Â£15k a week.
		
Click to expand...

...and the only reason Rangers got 'big name' players in the late 1980's was English clubs were banned from Europe following Heysel and they spent money they didn't actually have - with players on inventive contracts - allegedly - to afford them.

These days - well I have no idea where King is finding money from...


----------



## Val (May 7, 2018)

Major investment on its way, Â£6m investment from a rights issue :rofl:

Gerarrd got paid more than that annually at Liverpool :rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (May 7, 2018)

http://www.ibroxnoise.co.uk/2018/05/three-hard-facts-about-dave-kings-press.html?m=1

More like Â£30 million to spend on players...:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 8, 2018)

Farneyman said:



http://www.ibroxnoise.co.uk/2018/05/three-hard-facts-about-dave-kings-press.html?m=1

More like Â£30 million to spend on players...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Player sales to generate Â£15-20m ?

Really?


----------



## Slab (May 8, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Player sales to generate Â£1*.*5-2*.*0m ?

Really?
		
Click to expand...

I fear they were a little hasty typing that and missed a couple of points that I've added above


----------



## rudebhoy (May 8, 2018)

Farneyman said:



http://www.ibroxnoise.co.uk/2018/05/three-hard-facts-about-dave-kings-press.html?m=1

More like Â£30 million to spend on players...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

what utter drivel. this is by far the worst rangers team I've ever seen, they will be lucky to find anyone daft enough to take any of their current squad for free, never mind pay good money for them. 

and as for the Â£6m share issue, this needs the approval of the Takeover Panel, and they won't give that until King agrees to buy all existing shares at 20p a time, which he is refusing to do (mainly because he doesn't have the Â£11m required to buy them).

this also ignores the money they had to borrow at well above market rate to keep afloat last season. Close Brothers want their money back and will be at the front of the queue if any new money materialises.

Can see Gerrard gone after he realises he has been fed a line re his transfer budget, and would not be surprised to see them go bust again.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2018)

This isnâ€™t going to end well ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 8, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			what utter drivel. this is by far the worst rangers team I've ever seen, they will be lucky to find anyone daft enough to take any of their current squad for free, never mind pay good money for them. 

and as for the Â£6m share issue, this needs the approval of the Takeover Panel, and they won't give that until King agrees to buy all existing shares at 20p a time, which he is refusing to do (mainly because he doesn't have the Â£11m required to buy them).

this also ignores the money they had to borrow at well above market rate to keep afloat last season. Close Brothers want their money back and will be at the front of the queue if any new money materialises.

Can see Gerrard gone after he realises he has been fed a line re his transfer budget, and would not be surprised to see them go bust again.
		
Click to expand...

And of the current Rangers squad who Rangers might try and sell on to raise a transfer budget for Gerrard - I give you as prime example of wishful thinking - Michael O'Halloran.  He cost Rangers Â£500,000 from St Johnstone and I doubt anyone will pay anything near that for him.  Besides - there are many Bears out there who would happily see him shown the door on a freebie...for sadly very predictable reasons.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 8, 2018)

King gave an absolute car crash of an interview yesterday, saying things that would probably embarrass the worlds second worst double glazing salesman.

Boasting of raising Â£6m from a share rights issue [didn't the last one fail miserably] to boost the squad
Â£6m was probably Gerald's last yearly salary as a decent player.
Also in his wee world, Celtic are one title away from a total collapse.:lol:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2018)

Decent result for Rangers , drawing 5-5 after being 3-0 down
Not sure if he is instilling some sense of pride back in the team or if the players are scared of him.&#128077;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 13, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Decent result for Rangers , drawing 5-5 after being 3-0 down
Not sure if he is instilling some sense of pride back in the team or if the players are scared of him.&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean Jimmy Nichol as Gerrard is not managing the team yet.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Do you mean Jimmy Nichol as Gerrard is not managing the team yet. 

Click to expand...

Influence and trying to impress the new boss by playing for their place in the team for next season &#128077;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 13, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Influence and trying to impress the new boss by playing for their place in the team for next season &#128077;
		
Click to expand...


Aye..righty O.

Except there will not be many of that team available for selection next year as most were borrowed on the drip from England.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 14, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			what utter drivel. this is by far the worst rangers team I've ever seen, they will be lucky to find anyone daft enough to take any of their current squad for free, never mind pay good money for them. 

and as for the Â£6m share issue, this needs the approval of the Takeover Panel, and they won't give that until King agrees to buy all existing shares at 20p a time, which he is refusing to do (mainly because he doesn't have the Â£11m required to buy them).

this also ignores the money they had to borrow at well above market rate to keep afloat last season. Close Brothers want their money back and will be at the front of the queue if any new money materialises.

Can see Gerrard gone after he realises he has been fed a line re his transfer budget, and would not be surprised to see them go bust again.
		
Click to expand...

Let's not forget that they still owe the Easdale's over Â£3 million for their shares. 

Also the Â£72 million they owe the tax man. Or was that Oldco? Or wait is there an Oldco as it's the same club, well when it suits????!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 14, 2018)

OT...â€¦.I watched my team Hearts play at Kilmarnock for the first time in 48 years.
Good skillful first half. Killie won convincingly even with a 1-0 finish.
Clarke has done a great job, his youngish team looked really solid.

Hearts team was very weak through injury and suspensions, eight of the squad were teenagers.
To make you feel really old, one  lad was born in 2002.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Decent result for Rangers , drawing 5-5 after being 3-0 down
Not sure if he is instilling some sense of pride back in the team or if the players are scared of him.&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Except unable to hold on to a 5-3 lead...

And Rangers supporters (almost _especially _Rangers supporters) will tell you that Rangers players should never, ever need their manager to instill a sense of pride in playing for Rangers.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 14, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Except unable to hold on to a 5-3 lead...

And Rangers supporters (almost _especially _Rangers supporters) will tell you that Rangers players should never, ever need their manager to instill a sense of pride in playing for Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

Rangers Hibs'd it against Hibs..â€¦.you have to laugh at that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2018)

Mysterious Press Conference announced for midday today.  The Attilas on the Bears Den thinking is varied - and humourous...

1) Bust and going into Admin - again - hurrah - start again from bottom of the pile and dump the whole squad
2) 10-15 of 1st team squad having contracts terminated
3) signing Wayne Rooney, Pepe Reina & Fernando Torres  
4) The signing of fernando torres and neymar spotted in the kfc at govan getting ready to be announced at ibrox
5) launch of new kit
6) outcome of Murtygate Scandal
7) the Arab-Chinese consortium reveal themselves
8) Gerrard announces first new signing - some fella from Burnley (Scott Arfield - no - me neither) 
9) Breaking news will be Gerrard has changed his mind and administration
10) Honestly couldn't give a s..., this seasons disaster and the impending one coming next season is too much to deal with today.
11) Kenny Miller on a new three year deal (LOL  )

Gotta luv em for what they've been through


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 14, 2018)

They have signed a 29 year old Canadian who cannot get a game for Burnley.
That's blown most of the Â£6m budget.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They have signed a 29 year old Canadian who cannot get a game for Burnley.
That's blown most of the Â£6m budget.

Click to expand...

He is Scottish


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They have signed a 29 year old Canadian who cannot get a game for Burnley.
That's blown most of the Â£6m budget.

Click to expand...

Lots of love and expectation from the Mod Edit in the Den going his way.  Wonder if he knows what he has let himself in for.  But with plenty of EPL starts under his bet he's got to be good...if not brilliant in the context of the hurly-burley of Scottish football.


----------



## Jates12 (May 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They have signed a 29 year old Canadian who cannot get a game for Burnley.
That's blown most of the Â£6m budget.

Click to expand...

Played half of burnleys Premier league games this season so not quite. And to be fair Burnley would probably win the SPL.



Liverpoolphil said:



			He is Scottish
		
Click to expand...

Canadian International i think is where he is coming from.


----------



## IanM (May 14, 2018)

I made a point of watching Celtic/Aberdeen at the weekend.   Big stadium, lots of noise and funny stuff going on.  Football not so sure, a Burnley Reserve should be fine though


----------



## Jacko_G (May 14, 2018)

I think Arfield is a good player tbh.

I think Celtic will struggle to replace Rogic if he decides to move on, very clever underrated player.

Aberdeen, Hibs don't have the level if investment to compete any higher than they currently are. Hearts, well they just try and spoil every game they play with their thug hammer throwing tactics. Levein is a disgusting human being.


----------



## Val (May 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is Scottish
		
Click to expand...

He plays international football for Canada, in footballing terms, he is Canadian


----------



## Val (May 14, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I think Arfield is a good player tbh.

*I think Celtic will struggle to replace Rogic if he decides to move on, very clever underrated player.*

Aberdeen, Hibs don't have the level if investment to compete any higher than they currently are. Hearts, well they just try and spoil every game they play with their thug hammer throwing tactics. Levein is a disgusting human being.
		
Click to expand...

I agree he is clever and underrated, however if Armstrong was fit again he probably wouldn't be in the team. If he goes, he goes. Celtic will strengthen again this summer.


----------



## HughJars (May 14, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Influence and trying to impress the new boss by playing for their place in the team for next season &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

You generally show your ignorance of scottish fitba any time you wade in, and are doing so again here, as has been pointed out already, many of these players will be leaving Greyskull next season.


----------



## IanM (May 14, 2018)

HughJars said:



			You generally show your ignorance of scottish fitba any time you wade in, and are doing so again here, as has been pointed out already, many of these players will be leaving Greyskull next season.
		
Click to expand...

Is that cos its all in code that no one south of the border understands?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2018)

Val said:



			I agree he is clever and underrated, however if Armstrong was fit again he probably wouldn't be in the team. If he goes, he goes. Celtic will strengthen again this summer.
		
Click to expand...

Basically - Celtic have the money to buy any player (probably x 3) who fancies playing football in Scotland.  Rangers do not have _any_ money to speak of and, going my the views of the Attila crew, they don't expect to get more than diddly-squat for the majority that they want 'shifted oot'


----------



## User62651 (May 14, 2018)

IanM said:



			I made a point of watching Celtic/Aberdeen at the weekend.   Big stadium, lots of noise and funny stuff going on.  Football not so sure, a Burnley Reserve should be fine though
		
Click to expand...

Should've watched the 5-5 Hibs Rangers game instead, was a decent watch!

The fact Aberdeen won there for the first time since 2004 has the blue hued conspiracy theorists from the other end of Glasgow twisting their moustaches, as I'm a Dons fan I'd prefer to think we won the game fair and square. Celtic had little to play for and Aberdeen did (extra cash and prestige of 2nd rather than 3rd). By all accounts Dons goalie made a lot of decent saves suggesting Celtic were trying - maybe you can confirm or not having watched it! 2nd placed team beats first placed team away 1-0 is not that far fetched I don't think.
Noticed Bayern got gubbed at home, players are thinking of holidays etc, doesn't mean they threw the game.


----------



## Val (May 14, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Should've watched the 5-5 Hibs Rangers game instead, was a decent watch!

The fact Aberdeen won there for the first time since 2004 has the blue hued conspiracy theorists from the other end of Glasgow twisting their moustaches, as I'm a Dons fan I'd prefer to think we won the game fair and square. Celtic had little to play for and Aberdeen did (extra cash and prestige of 2nd rather than 3rd). By all accounts Dons goalie made a lot of decent saves suggesting Celtic were trying - maybe you can confirm or not having watched it! 2nd placed team beats first placed team away 1-0 is not that far fetched I don't think.
Noticed Bayern got gubbed at home, players are thinking of holidays etc, doesn't mean they threw the game.
		
Click to expand...

It's mental, does this look like a team throwing a game? Rangers fans clutching at straws, the only people Rangers fans have to blame for finishing 3rd is their own team.

62% Possession
19 shots at goal
6 shots on target
2 missed target
11 blocked
8 corners
14 fouls
3 yellow cards


----------



## Jacko_G (May 14, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Basically - Celtic have the money to buy any player (probably x 3) who fancies playing football in Scotland.  Rangers do not have _any_ money to speak of and, going my the views of the Attila crew, they don't expect to get more than diddly-squat for the majority that they want 'shifted oot'
		
Click to expand...

Problem is these players don't want to play in Scotland. They want Sky money in England. Celtic can buy, they can pay wages but the players they need to get to the next level do not look favourably on Scottish football.

Celtic are being hampered by Scottish football now to be perfectly honest. Rangers are still financially insecure and can't/won't raise a significant challenge. Yes Rangers probably will over take Aberdeen next season, at worst the season after but that's still not anywhere near good enough to challenge Celtic who are miles ahead in terms of squad, ability, and finances.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 14, 2018)

Val said:



			I agree he is clever and underrated, however if Armstrong was fit again he probably wouldn't be in the team. If he goes, he goes. Celtic will strengthen again this summer.
		
Click to expand...

Armstrong is a great player, I just think Rogic is that type of player you don't appreciate how good they are till they leave. Such an intelligent player.


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2018)

IanM said:



			Is that cos its all in code that no one south of the border understands?
		
Click to expand...

Or cares.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 14, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Armstrong is a great player, I just think Rogic is that type of player you don't appreciate how good they are till they leave. Such an intelligent player.
		
Click to expand...

I have always thought that Rogic is a superb player and he will follow former Celts Wanyama and Van Djyk to excel in the EPL.


----------



## HughJars (May 15, 2018)

IanM said:



			Is that cos its all in code that no one south of the border understands?
		
Click to expand...

It sure seems that way at times.


----------



## HughJars (May 15, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Celtic are being hampered by Scottish football now to be perfectly honest.
		
Click to expand...

Utter garbage. Celtic and basically all but about 8 teams in Europe are being hampered by SKY, UEFA, ridiculous TV contracts, fixed seeded everything tournaments, the three foreigner rule and Bosman. 

The SPFL has been hampered by all the focus being on Celtic and the Mod Edit since time began, and even moreso in the last 20 years, the rest of the clubs are sick of it, there'd be nary a tear shed if the pair of you would just pee off somewhere else like you're always threatening to.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 15, 2018)

Celtic drew 10 and lost 4 games out of 38. {inc a 4-0 horsing by Hearts]
If Aberdeen had not had such a dismal record against the OF pair the league would have been a lot closer than 9 points.


I think Scottish football is catching up with Celtic rather than Celtic being hampered by Scottish football.


----------



## casuk (May 15, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic drew 10 and lost 4 games out of 38. {inc a 4-0 horsing by Hearts]
If Aberdeen had not had such a dismal record against the OF pair the league would have been a lot closer than 9 points.


I think Scottish football is catching up with Celtic rather than Celtic being hampered by Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...

That's definitely not the case, Celtic have dripped down to a more spfl level this season, if you look at the points total from the past 5 years all teams below are on similar points over that period other than Celtic who haven't got out of second gear all season


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 15, 2018)

casuk said:



			That's definitely not the case, Celtic have dripped down to a more spfl level this season, if you look at the points total from the past 5 years all teams below are on similar points over that period other than Celtic who haven't got out of second gear all season
		
Click to expand...

But second gear in a Reliant Robin isnâ€™t the same as second gear in an Audi S6.
Surely if Celtic were that good and coastin so much, they would have gone further in Europe?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 15, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Utter garbage. Celtic and basically all but about 8 teams in Europe are being hampered by SKY, UEFA, ridiculous TV contracts, fixed seeded everything tournaments, the three foreigner rule and Bosman. 

*The SPFL has been hampered by all the focus being on Celtic and the Mod Edit since time began, and even moreso in the last 20 years, the rest of the clubs are sick of it, there'd be nary a tear shed if the pair of you would just pee off somewhere else like you're always threatening to.*

Click to expand...

I was explaining *this *to my 3-ball FCs in the comp on Sunday.  With them asking where I was from and me telling them I was a weegie the conversation immediately got onto whether I was Blue or Green - and I then explained why neither - and why we of other persuasions think as we do about R&C.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 15, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Utter garbage. Celtic and basically all but about 8 teams in Europe are being hampered by SKY, UEFA, ridiculous TV contracts, fixed seeded everything tournaments, the three foreigner rule and Bosman. 

The SPFL has been hampered by all the focus being on Celtic and the Mod Edit since time began, and even moreso in the last 20 years, the rest of the clubs are sick of it, there'd be nary a tear shed if the pair of you would just pee off somewhere else like you're always threatening to.
		
Click to expand...

It's not so much a chip that's in your shoulder, it's a sack of spuds!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 15, 2018)

casuk said:



			That's definitely not the case, Celtic have dripped down to a more spfl level this season, if you look at the points total from the past 5 years all teams below are on similar points over that period other than Celtic who haven't got out of second gear all season
		
Click to expand...

Last season Celtic were able to play a strong team week in week out with very few injuries to their star players.
This season a totally different story with many of their top players out for long periods.
They have a big squad packed with quality players the rest of the teams are on about a third of their budget and do not have that luxury.


----------



## casuk (May 15, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Last season Celtic were able to play a strong team week in week out with very few injuries to their star players.
This season a totally different story with many of their top players out for long periods.
They have a big squad packed with quality players the rest of the teams are on about a third of their budget and do not have that luxury.
		
Click to expand...

That's my point the teams around Celtic have not got better according to the data, Celtic have had a mediocre season by there standards that's why the rest are closer, its not that the rest have got better, we win about 90 points per season  Aberdeen average 74 points per season over the past 5 seasons Celtic has had 99 .92, 86,106,82 while all the other teams have been on pretty much the same points tally over that sane period so the spfl teams have stayed the same while Celtic have been less consisant, whether that's through injury suspension ect


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 15, 2018)

As my point is that Celtic suffered in a similar way to their rivals.....they were weakened by injury to their top players.
They still won because they had a deeper squad pool.
Celtics lost points were shared around resulting in a meaningful race for second place this year.
15 points between winners and 4th team in SPL
25 point difference between winners and 4th in EPL.
Equates Liverpool's position as poorer to Hibs in equivalent leagues .


----------



## Val (May 17, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Armstrong is a great player, I just think Rogic is that type of player you don't appreciate how good they are till they leave. Such an intelligent player.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Celtic have tied up some really tidy business today in Rogic, rewarded with a 5 year deal


----------



## casuk (May 17, 2018)

Saw that earlier that is a good bit of business getting him tied down,


----------



## HughJars (May 21, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			It's not so much a chip that's in your shoulder, it's a sack of spuds!
		
Click to expand...

Really? So you think UEFA have done wonders for club football? You think just about every league in Europe hasn't now been turned into a one horse race?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2018)

Watched the highlights of the Motherwell v Celtic Scottish Cup Final having watched the dreary dirge of the FA Cup Final - and the Scottish game was actually good - and Celtic I thought were v good.  The Bears in their summer dens will need to be setting sensible expectations for next season.


----------



## casuk (May 21, 2018)

The game down south have become mind numbingly boring the over the past few years, I used to watch super sundy like clockwork, recently iv not even bothered you do get some good games but they are few and far between


----------

